# επικόλληση ξύλου (δομική τεχνική;)



## surfmadpig (Aug 19, 2016)

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ένα κείμενο το οποίο μιλάει για ένα κτίσμα "κατασκευασμένο με την τεχνική επικόλλησης ξύλου". Αν βοηθάει, μιλάμε για χαρακτηριστική αρχιτεκτονική Άνω Πόλης στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μάλλον 19ου αιώνα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει για την απόδοσή του στα Αγγλικά;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2016)

Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σε σχέση με το σπίτι του Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ στη Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι και μεταφραστικό λάθος.

Στα ελληνικά:

Η Οικία του Ατατούρκ στη Θεσσαλονίκη κατασκευάστηκε με την τεχνική της επικόλλησης ξύλου στο βασικό οικοδομικό σκελετό, ομοίως σε όλους τους ορόφους. 
http://selanik.bk.mfa.gov.tr/ShowInfoNotes.aspx?ID=193974

Στα τουρκικά:

Selanik Atatürk Evi, bütün katlarında ahşap karkasın üzerine bağlandığı teknik uygulanarak inşa edilmiştir.
http://selanik.bk.mfa.gov.tr/ShowInfoNotes.aspx?ID=249477

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια ποιο είναι το πρωτότυπο εδώ. Αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο και να βρει κανείς αλλού πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο που χτίστηκε αυτό το σπίτι.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, τσατμάς λέγεται αυτή η τεχνική: πιο επίσημα, ξυλόπηκτη τοιχοποιΐα. Ένα κατατοπιστικό άρθρο εδώ: http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2368/m2368_ignatakis1.pdf


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2016)

Αυτό έψαχνα να δω στο τουρκικό, αν έχει σχέση με τον τσατμά.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Χμ, η μετάφραση του τουρκικού είναι λάθος: λέει, νομίζω, _με την τεχνική επικόλλησης_ (ή, ξερωγώ, _πρόσδεσης_) _πάνω στον ξύλινο σκελετό_. Ας επιβεβαιώσει και η Παλάβρα.


----------



## surfmadpig (Aug 19, 2016)

Μμ, το τσατμάς ακούγεται σωστό. Πώς αποδίδεται στα Αγγλικά όμως;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Για την αγγλική απόδοση θα πρότεινα timber-framed masonry ή κάτι τέτοιο: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timber_framing
Για μερακλήδες που έχουν χρόνο για διάβασμα: http://www.exploreturkey.com/exptur.phtml?id=347 (μέσω αυτής της σχετικής κουβέντας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Προς στιγμή, ας μελετήσουμε λίγη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15913


----------



## surfmadpig (Aug 19, 2016)

Αα, τώρα νομίζω καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναρωτιόσασταν και ο δυο μήπως είναι λάθος απόδοση στα Ελληνικά: το επικόλληση ξύλου υπαινίσσεται ότι βάζεις ξύλο πάνω σε ξύλο γενικά, ενώ το timber-framed μιλάει ξεκάθαρα για ξύλινο σκελετό - σωστά;


----------



## surfmadpig (Aug 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προς στιγμή, ας μελετήσουμε λίγη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15913



Διάνα δόκτωρ, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

surfmadpig said:


> Αα, τώρα νομίζω καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναρωτιόσασταν και ο δυο μήπως είναι λάθος απόδοση στα Ελληνικά: το επικόλληση ξύλου υπαινίσσεται ότι βάζεις ξύλο πάνω σε ξύλο γενικά, ενώ το timber-framed μιλάει ξεκάθαρα για ξύλινο σκελετό - σωστά;


Ε, ναι!


----------

